# New Season of Classical Music on BBC...



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

"The greatest classical performances of the last 100 years will be celebrated as part of a major new BBC season."

Sounds interesting, for those that can get it. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-42831384


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

dogen said:


> "The greatest classical performances of the last 100 years will be celebrated as part of a major new BBC season."
> 
> Sounds interesting, for those that can get it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-42831384


I hope they mean what they say - Radio 3 hardly ever plays works from 78 rpm discs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

David Phillips said:


> I hope they mean what they say - Radio 3 hardly ever plays works from 78 rpm discs.


Yes, I too suspected it should say works rather than performances 

Some actual dates and times might be good.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Surely most, if not all, available recordings will have been transcribed to other formats? 
Those extensive box sets of ‘The Great Concertos’ usually contain Rachmaninov’s own recordings for instance.

Or is this a wind-up? :lol:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

LezLee said:


> Surely most, if not all, available recordings will have been transcribed to other formats?
> Those extensive box sets of 'The Great Concertos' usually contain Rachmaninov's own recordings for instance.
> 
> Or is this a wind-up? :lol:


True, but if you check out Radio 3's weekly schedules you will find few historical performances - even early stereo stuff is rarely played.


----------

